

Bank of America is down - madmaze
http://www.bankofamerica.com/state.cgi?section=signin

======
bediger4000
Wow! This is terrible! BoA is such a nice bunch of talented, innovative,
productive people! Is there any place I can go volunteer to help them get
their valuable and valued services and cheerful customer service back on
line!?!

